# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Spanning / verkramping aan de rechterzijde van mijn hoofd

## harry75

Beste mensen,


Ik heb een probleem waar ik al 15 jaar mee kamp. Het begon eind negentiger jaren. 
het was of er iets knapte in mijn nek. Een spier of iets anders, ik weet het niet precies.
Vanaf dat moment voelt het alsof de rechterzijde van mijn hoofd voortdurend onder spanning staat en er aan de linkerzijde van mijn hoofd een functie is uitgevallen. Alles wat vroeger vanzelf ging, zoals bv lopen, een glas oppakken of denken, daar heb ik nu heel veel moeite mee. Het is alsof er signalen zijn afgesloten van mijn hersenen naar de rest van mijn lichaam. Op slechte dagen heb ik geen controle over de linkerkant van mijn lichaam. ( oppakken van een glas drinken, lopen enz. )


Even ontspannen gaat niet meer. Ik leef al 15 jaar met die enorme spanning aan de rechterzijde van mijn hoofd. Ik kan hierdoor niet meer verfijnd nadenken en visualiseren. Mijn hersenen willen wel maar alles blokkeert. Dit kost enorm veel energie. Het is om gek van te worden.


Ik ben al ontelbare keren onderzocht door doktoren maar tot op heden is er nog geen diagnose gesteld. Ik weet nog steeds niet wat het is en kan er dus ook niets tegen doen.


Ik hoop dat er iemand is die deze symptomen herkend van zichzelf of van iemand anders waarbij wel een diagnose is gesteld en ik dan hopelijk een stapje dichter bij de oplossing van mijn probleem ben.



Harry

----------


## bea1957

hallo Harry,dat mijn hoofd onder spanning staat ken ik wel,het oppakken van drinken,of een klein emmertje water enz.daar begin ik nu precies last van te krijgen.Helder denken word ook moeilijker,hoe dat het allemaal komt weet ik niet.Ben nog maar 54 en werk nog 70% maar als ik gedaan heb ben ik zo moe van de pijn in mijn en moet ik alleen zijn.Heb het ook al bijna 20jaar en nu word het precies erger.Maar ik moet dagelijks spierontspanner nemen en voor de pijn rond mijn hoofd meloxicam EG spanningshoofdpijn neem ik isoptone en antiedepressieve dagelijks.En inderdaad het is om gek van te worden zo ik nu ook nog spastische darmen heb bij gekregen.Harry ik denk niet dat ik jou kan helpen,maar probeer tog iets te nemen en een neuroloog moet u tog verder kunnen helpen!!!Ik wens jou veel sterkte en laat je moet niet zakken.PS:ik zit ook op facebook groetjes van Bea

----------

